
Statistical foundations of virtual democracy - telotortium
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/08/21/statistical-foundations-of-virtual-democracy/
======
dragonsh
In this system need to record the voting preference of each participant, then
virtual voter will act on behalf of actual voter to vote.

Like a normal vote isn't it going to be hard to get the preference right. We
change our vote due to our preference which can change dynamically anytime.
Also sometimes people vote in spite of different preferences due to many
reason.

I still think it's not an easy problem to be solved by algorithms.

------
szemet
Does this result apply negatively also to concordet methods which are defined
to be more error resilient (e.g. minimax like "how many voter should change
their mind to get ..."), if not, that would be a plus for minimax and the
like.

